# Haus mit Teich und Bachlauf gekauft...



## hitman1 (17. Apr. 2013)

Hallo alle zusammen,
ich habe mir letztes Jahr im Herbst ein Haus gekauft. Es gehörte einem älterem krankem Mann.
Da er aber schon seit Jahren an irgend einer Krankheit litt, sehen Teich und Garten dementsprechend aus.
Mein Problem ist folgendes. Mein Teich hat einen ca. 7 Meter und 60cm Langen Bachlauf. Rundrum waren (sind) lauter Nadel und Laubbäume. Mit den Jahren hat sich in dem Bachlauf so viel Schmutz angesammlt, dass das Wasser schon gar nicht mehr richtig durchlaufen kann. Bäume werden übrigens so beschnitten, dass zumindest keine Äste mehr direkt über Bachlauf und Teich sind.
Das Wasser das dennoch durch kommt, ist dann so dreckig, dass es keine Freude mehr ist.
Jetzt habe ich begonnen, die in den Bachlauf verlegeten Kiesel (ca. 10cm hoch) zu enfernen und diese und die Folie zu reinigen. Das ist mir aber zu viel Dreck und Arbeit. Hab in 2 Stunden (trotz Hochdruckreiniger) nicht mal nen halben Meter geschafft und das Ergebnis war immer noch mies. Jetzt hab ich gelesen, dass es ein gute Idee wäre, den Bachlauf mit Beton "auszugießen" und im Nassem zustand mit größeren Steinen zu besetzten. Klingt für mich in erster Linie toll, da dann das Reinigen in Zukunft deutlich einfacher wäre. Hochdruckreiniger und so..
Was meinen die Experten dazu?


----------



## Gladiator (17. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Haus mit Teich und Bachlauf gekauft...*

die variante mit beton und gleich steine reinlegen hab ich getestet, aber nicht mit beton 

also reinigen geht da schon einfach finde ich. 



ein experte dazu bin ich aber nicht, melden sich aber sicher noch welche 



Aber mach den Teich sauber, dann hast du freude daran!
Ich hab meinen mühsam gebuddelt, was echt nicht spass gemacht hat, ne halbe tonne steine rausgeholt.. und praktisch nie ne schauel ohne steine (bisschen übertrieben). 

Aber jetzt wo er ist bereue ich es nicht  
Ich würde das auch gerne nochmal machen, wenn ich denn gross bin und selbst einen Garten habe.


----------



## hitman1 (17. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Haus mit Teich und Bachlauf gekauft...*

Erstmal danke für dein Antwort.
Ich will nen ja sauber machen
Was hast du den genommen? Zementestrich?
Aber so "manuell" wie ich es Versucht habe das nervt. Wenn wenigstens das Ergebniss stimmen würde, würd ich mirs ja eingehen lassen. Aber es bleibt so viel Schmutz an den Kiesel dran, dass es keine Freude ist!


----------



## Kernie23.8 (17. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Haus mit Teich und Bachlauf gekauft...*

Hi ! Mein Tip : Eine Betonmischmaschine geliehen und mit viel Wasser durchlaufen lassen und die Steine reinigen. Die Folie dann abkärchern und das Bett mit den sauberen Steinen neu auffüllen. 
Und noch eine Idee: Vielleicht reicht es ja alles wieder ans laufen zu bringen, so das der stetige Wasserlauf den Bach wieder reinigt. Dauert zwar länger ist aber am einfachsten. Gruss Kernie


----------



## hitman1 (17. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Haus mit Teich und Bachlauf gekauft...*

ja das mit dem eifach druchlaufen lassen hab ich mir auch schon gedacht.
aber wie gesagt es ist zu viel deck. ich denke das der lauf 5-6 jahre mehr oder weniger sich selbst überlassen wurde. außerdem verdrecken mir dann die filter zu schnell. kosten ja auch geld
ok daran hab ich auch schon gedacht. meine bedenken sind dann nur, dass ich das dann alle 2-3 jahre wieder machen muss. oder reicht es dann einfach wenn der bachlauf die sommermonate in betrieb ist?


----------



## jolantha (18. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Haus mit Teich und Bachlauf gekauft...*

Hallo ,
Du hast viel zu viel Steine im Bachlauf. Die werden sich immer wieder mit Dreck und Laub zusetzen ! 
Ich würde die Steine alle rausnehmen, den Bachlauf komplett reinigen und dann nur noch eine Schicht Steine reinlegen,  um ganz, ganz viele Pflanzen dazwischen zu setzen, die Dir dann das Wasser klären können.

Wenn der Bachlauf schon so verdreckt ist, sieht der Teich doch bestimmt genauso aus.
Ich würde erst einmal eine Komplettreinigung starten, auch wenn es viel Arbeit ist.
Bilder wären natürlich ideal !


----------



## hitman1 (18. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Haus mit Teich und Bachlauf gekauft...*

Danke für deine Antwort.
Ok zu viele Steine...
Was meinst du wie hoch sollte die Kiesel Schicht max. sein?
Muss halt auf jeden Fall die Folie bedecken. Denn sonst sieht's doof aus
Bin gerade dabei mal alle Steine raus zu machen und eben mit einer Mörtelmaschine zu reinigen.
Ja klar der Teich sieht dementsprechend aus. Hab mir auch schon den neuen Schlammsauger von Oase gekauft. Dann wird das mit dem Teich auch werden.
Hab auch schon die Wasserqualli getestet. Die ist überraschender weise bei fast allen Parametern sehr gut!
Bepflanzen wollt ich den Bach eigentlich nicht! Ich hab eine gute Filteranlage. Die sollte das denk ich schaffen!


----------



## Joerg (18. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Haus mit Teich und Bachlauf gekauft...*

Falls du einen guten Filter vor dem Bachlauf hast und nicht viel reinfällt, sollte der ein paar Jahrehalten.
Eine Bepflanzung ist schon sinnvoll, da die eine Menge an Schadstoffen im Wasser rausholt.

Mach das ganze nicht zu gründlich. In dem Dreck befinden sich Bakterien, die das Wasser reinigen.


----------



## hitman1 (18. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Haus mit Teich und Bachlauf gekauft...*

Ok und was für pflanzen wären da sinnvoll?
Dann denk ich müssten doch auch "staustufen" eingebaut werden. Sonst funkt das mit der reinigung doch auch nicht. Ich mein wenn das wasser nur vorbei fleßt.
Im teich selbst ist ne seerose drin. Ist dann evtl. Auch zu wenig...


----------



## jolantha (18. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Haus mit Teich und Bachlauf gekauft...*

Staustufen mußt du nicht extra einbauen, wenn Du etwas größere Feldsteine versetzt in den Bachlauf legst,
wird der Durchfluß auch verlangsamt. 
Guck mal :

http://www.siggi0001.de/html/pflanzen_im_bachlauf.html


----------



## hitman1 (19. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Haus mit Teich und Bachlauf gekauft...*

Und welche art von pflanzen würdest du empfehlen?


----------



## jolantha (19. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Haus mit Teich und Bachlauf gekauft...*

Hitman, 
z.B. alle Sumpfpflanzen: 
__ Blutweiderich, __ Dreimasterblume, __ Fieberklee, Goldähre, Goldfelberich, Kreuzkraut, __ Mädesüß, __ Pfeilkraut, __ Rohrkolben, __ Rohrglanzgras, Salomonssiegel, Spornblume, Sumpfcalla, __ Sumpfdotterblume, Sumpf-Vergissmeinnicht, Trollblume, Wasseriris, __ Wasserminze, __ Wiesenknöterich, Wiesen-__ Schwertlilie.

Ich hoffe, das reicht als Auswahl


----------



## hitman1 (20. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Haus mit Teich und Bachlauf gekauft...*

 ja das ist mal ne Auswahl
Nochmal zurück aufs ausbetonieren. Was spricht da dagegen? Nur das es dann mit dem anpflanzen schwieriger ist?


----------



## jolantha (20. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Haus mit Teich und Bachlauf gekauft...*

Denk dran, Beton zieht Wasser, Wasser friert im Winter.
Was macht Frost - Peng - Beton gerissen.
Wenn Folie drunter ist, ist das nicht so schlimm , dann kann das Wasser nicht weg !


----------



## hitman1 (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Haus mit Teich und Bachlauf gekauft...*

Hallo noch mal
also mit meinem Teich komme ich so langsam in die Fertigstellphase.
den großteil des Schlamms konnte ich mit meinem Schlammsauger entfernen.
An schwer zugänglichen Stellen oder an Stellen an denen der Schlammsauger streikte, hab ich noch SediFree von Oase eingebracht. Ich hab das jetzt 3 Wochen "einwirken" lassen. Also meien Filter ohne UVC laufen lassen. Jetzt habe ich die Lampe vor 8 Tagen wieder zugeschalten. Das Wasser wird super klar und vom Schlamm sieht man auch weniger. Jetzt allerdings habe ich das Problem, dass ich vermehrt Algen drin habe. Ich glaub das es vorher nicht so viele waren. Ist zwar schwer das genau zu sagen da der Teich so trüb war, dass man fast nichts gesehen hat.
Ich hab dann gelesen, dass es abhilfe schaffen könnte, dass biokick einzufüllen. Das habe ich jetzt auch vor 3 Tagen gemacht. Allerdings habe ich jetzt erst gelesen, dass man auch da die UVC hätte auschalten müssen. Das habe ich nicht gemacht. War das jetzt sinnlos den biokick einzufüllen?
ist das wirklich sinnvoll gegen die Algen oder gibt es da eine bessere Lösung?


----------



## Lucy79 (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Haus mit Teich und Bachlauf gekauft...*

Das ist unser Bachlauf ( ein Teil davon) Folie, Beton, Steine...    bisher null Probleme in 2 Wintern


----------

